# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  tư vấn lắp cnc router

## Diy1979

Chào các bác ,em là mem mới,biết chút cơ khí kiếm cơm,có biết bác thucongmynghe79 đang dựng một con hoành tá tràng, gần nhà thôi,bác giói thiệu lên đây học hỏi ae,em đang ấp ủ con máy 1212,các bác tư vấn em dòng nào ko mất bước mà giá thành rẻ,ngoại trừ servo ,nghe bác mynghe nói servo khó nhai nên em ko dám liều,hiện tại em có 30tr dành cho,điện,trượt vuông,vít me,còn sắt thì khỏi lo,nhà bán sắt ve chai,he he,em đang dựng dàn khung cho bác ý,bác ý kĩ từng chút một làm em cũng khoái quá,nhưng hỏi thì hơi ngại,sợ bác ý ko chỉ,hic,chén cơm của người ta mà,nên mạo muội nhờ các bác trên đây tư vấn cho em,em ko chơi step nhé,hoặc là x,y step size 86,còn z thì khá chút cho nó chọt nhanh,híc,ko biết có đúng ko,thank các bác đọc bài của em

----------


## biết tuốt

ngon bổ re có step thôi , bác chạy trong giới hạn của nó chả bao giờ mất bước trừ khi bị kẹt ray  , tốc độ 6m/ phút khắc gỗ cũng ok rồi bác , 30 củ dành cho điện thì ngon rồi
chơi apha step  luôn

----------


## nhatson

> Chào các bác ,em là mem mới,biết chút cơ khí kiếm cơm,có biết bác thucongmynghe79 đang dựng một con hoành tá tràng, gần nhà thôi,bác giói thiệu lên đây học hỏi ae,em đang ấp ủ con máy 1212,các bác tư vấn em dòng nào ko mất bước mà giá thành rẻ,ngoại trừ servo ,nghe bác mynghe nói servo khó nhai nên em ko dám liều,hiện tại em có 30tr dành cho,điện,trượt vuông,vít me,còn sắt thì khỏi lo,nhà bán sắt ve chai,he he,em đang dựng dàn khung cho bác ý,bác ý kĩ từng chút một làm em cũng khoái quá,nhưng hỏi thì hơi ngại,sợ bác ý ko chỉ,hic,chén cơm của người ta mà,nên mạo muội nhờ các bác trên đây tư vấn cho em,em ko chơi step nhé,hoặc là x,y step size 86,còn z thì khá chút cho nó chọt nhanh,híc,ko biết có đúng ko,thank các bác đọc bài của em


em đọc sơ thì thấy bác ko chơi step, cung ko chơi servo, chắc phải chạy bằng robot gạo rồi  :Smile: 

bác xác định dùng con này để cat hay điêu khắc 3D, muốn chạy nhanh thì dùng thanh răng, làm trục XZ nhẹ nhất có thể, và bệ máy trục Y nặng 1 chút

mẫu router em thấy khá dễ làm






từ khoá, ez cnc hoặc shopbot cnc

b.r

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC, phuchd, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ayza. hắn lên rồi à. hắn có hỏi gì đâu mà chỉ, mà mình trình còi sao dám chỉ hắn, tay nghề cơ khí hắn thuộc hàng có cấp ở tp Bà rịa này đấy,hắn chuyên chơi cho tụi dầu khí không,con máy cnc phay giường của hắn mua nghe nói chóng mặt,hắn già rồi trong vụ cnc tại hắn láo đấy, hic,nhưng tội hắn ko biết vẻ là cái gì, toàn chơi cơ thôi nên vụ này hắn khoái quá,hắn muốn làm cái 4 trục ý mà, mộng của hắn ghê gúm

----------

Diy1979

----------


## nhatson

còn con mechmate này nữa, opensource, nhưng em thấy ko cần vì theo đúng bản vẽ cũng phiển cứ láy ý tưởng khung sườn mod lại cho phú hợp với điều kiện của mình













http://www.mechmate.com/

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Diy1979

chả có gì ghê gúm cả, em ko hiểu biết nhiều thì em hỏi các bác trên này thôi, em cũng chẳng có nhiều lúa thóc, chỉ tích cóp được 30 củ dành cho ray trượt, vit me,điện đóm ,nhưng tầm 1216 thì theo các bác chơi trượt tròn fi25 có được không, em cần các bác tư vấn tận tình,
con máy em định dựng có kích thướt làm việc 1216.( 1,2 x 1,6 m )chuyên chơi tranh 3d, có sức sau lên 4 trục thêm cái mâm cặp chơi trụ tròn phi 300,theo như em tìm hiểu trên 4rum các bác có nói Y chỉ cần step thường, còn X,Z,A thì chơi anpha tep.riêng A thì có thêm hộp số hàng tinh ,
   bác Nhatson hiểu nhầm ý em, hic,
thiết nghĩ con máy này em có khả năng làm được giàn cơ khí ổn định,nhưng cơ cấu điện đóm em có chổ không hiểu, nếu chơi step và anpha tep lộn xộn như vậy nó có phù hợp cho cái BOB điều khiển hay không?
và cúi cùng em rất mong các bác chỉ nơi mua hàng, nếu bác nào có như yêu cầu của em vui long inbox cho em, mua đồ trước em dựng máy sau,tets cho nó phê cái đã, he he
danh sách hàng cần mua các bác dành chút thời gian gõ cho em vài chử nhé .rất chân thành biết ơn

----------


## nhatson

các bộ điều khiển motor (step/servo) thường có ngõ vào step/dir ( 1 ngỏ cấp xung để quay, 1 ngõ để chọn chiều quay) cái này có thể gọi là tiêu chuẩn nên ko cần lo lắng ah
còn máy 4 đầu việc chạy nhanh được là khó ah
trục A ko kiếm đươc hộp số hành tinh dùng belt cũng đủ tốt với gỗ

thực tế là gỗ chạy ra ko thường ko yêu cầu chất lượng cao, vì sẽ phải có khâu làm nguội do khả năng dục , góc đục của máy 4 trục cũng ko linh hoạt được như đục tay

b.r

----------


## Diy1979

sao một vòng đảo lượn trên nét + với lời khuyên bổ ít của máy bác em lụm những thứ này về các bác xem có được không, còn thiếu gì nửa em tim nốt luôn. 
1)Hybrid servo 86HBM80-01-1000

cadr điều khiển mach 3

thanh răng , puly dây đai trục Y

spin + biến tần 1,5kw

em định làm Y thanh răng kiểu hai đầu , vừa thế vime vừa thế trượt luôn(tinh giảm chi phí ),còn X em chơi trượt tròn 30, vime 2010,Z em chơi vuông 20 TBI.vitme2010 luôn
khổ máy em 1,2 x 1,4. em binh vậy các bác thấy hợp lý không, 100%new

----------


## diy1102

Em k hiểu thế trượt luôn là thế nào. E rằng k đc

----------


## nhatson

> sao một vòng đảo lượn trên nét + với lời khuyên bổ ít của máy bác em lụm những thứ này về các bác xem có được không, còn thiếu gì nửa em tim nốt luôn. 
> 1)Hybrid servo 86HBM80-01-1000
> 
> cadr điều khiển mach 3
> 
> thanh răng , puly dây đai trục Y
> 
> spin + biến tần 1,5kw
> 
> ...


anh nên dành phần lớn tiền cho cơ khí, phần điện tốt thế nào đi nữa cũng ko giải quyết được các vấn đề cơ khí


b.r

----------

Diy1979

----------


## nhatson

PS HBS servo dùng cho thanh răng, nhất là kiểu hai bên 2 động cơ em e là có vấn đề bác nên nghiên cứu xem có hãng nào làm ko?

b.r

----------


## Diy1979

> Em k hiểu thế trượt luôn là thế nào. E rằng k đc





> anh nên dành phần lớn tiền cho cơ khí, phần điện tốt thế nào đi nữa cũng ko giải quyết được các vấn đề cơ khí,
> b.r


thank bác, nhtson nhắc nhở,đương nhiên em chú trọng vào cơ khí rồi, nếu 2 bên dùng 2 động cơ em e rằng chít ngày từ đầu, ko thể được,sai số cao ngất,còn vitme thì khỏi bàn rồi nhỉ, em có một cơ cấu khá lạ trong việc dùng bánh răng cho hệ dẩn động và tuyến tính 2 hướng,cái này không ở trong máy cnc mà trong dây chuyền đóng mắt camera của Đức, để thiết kế xong các bác chém nhé, bảo đảm dể làm vô cùng
  @diy1102 sẽ có trò hay cho bác chém. he he,nếu thanh răng chéo này không thế được vitme em mua làm giề
còn nếu thất bại các bác chém em nhẹ tay, mới tập tọe ý mà,tính ra làm kiểu như em nói ko rẻ hơn vitme là bao, nhưng cái được lag tìm hướng mới thế vitme, có bác chạy nhông xích,dây đai,thì tại sao thanh răng lại không nhỉ,
trong khi nhông truyền giá rẻ không ngờ, dể tìm, nhất là mấy bộ hộp số xe máy trung quốc thì đầy ra đó,mang về DIY theo đúng nghĩa cái nghề này thì mọi chuyện có vẽ ko có gì quá to tát các bác nhỉ

----------


## diy1102

> thank bác, nhtson nhắc nhở,đương nhiên em chú trọng vào cơ khí rồi, nếu 2 bên dùng 2 động cơ em e rằng chít ngày từ đầu, ko thể được,sai số cao ngất,còn vitme thì khỏi bàn rồi nhỉ, em có một cơ cấu khá lạ trong việc dùng bánh răng cho hệ dẩn động và tuyến tính 2 hướng,cái này không ở trong máy cnc mà trong dây chuyền đóng mắt camera của Đức, để thiết kế xong các bác chém nhé, bảo đảm dể làm vô cùng
>   @diy1102 sẽ có trò hay cho bác chém. he he,nếu thanh răng chéo này không thế được vitme em mua làm giề
> còn nếu thất bại các bác chém em nhẹ tay, mới tập tọe ý mà,tính ra làm kiểu như em nói ko rẻ hơn vitme là bao, nhưng cái được lag tìm hướng mới thế vitme, có bác chạy nhông xích,dây đai,thì tại sao thanh răng lại không nhỉ,


Hehe em k giám chém. Vụ PS HBS em biết ai tư vấn cho bác mà. Ý em hiểu là thay thế trượt, chứ thay Vitme là chuyện bình thường mà.

----------


## Diy1979

> Hehe em k giám chém. Vụ PS HBS em biết ai tư vấn cho bác mà. Ý em hiểu là thay thế trượt, chứ thay Vitme là chuyện bình thường mà.


thay thế trượt luôn chứ bác, thay vitme đồng thời thế trượt luôn, bác không nghĩ ra sao?vì bác nghĩ là bánh răng chạy trên thanh răng sẽ có độ rung Z đúng không,bác ko xem cái ảnh trên bác Nhatson post lên đấy ez router đấy, nó khá hay gần giống ý tưởng của em, nhưng em khác nó là chỉ dùng 1 động cơ , hai bên qua hệ thông nhông truyền, còn trượt ta làm máng trượt hai bạc đạn lồng...

----------


## solero

> ... 2 bên dùng 2 động cơ em e rằng chít ngày từ đầu, ko thể được,sai số cao ngất...


Em không hiểu chỗ này. Máy em đang dùng 1 động cơ 2 bên mà sai số vẫn đạt trong khoảng 0.02mm. Hiện nay hầu như tất cả các máy to đều dùng thanh răng và 2 động cơ 2 bên.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Em không hiểu chỗ này. Máy em đang dùng 1 động cơ 2 bên mà sai số vẫn đạt trong khoảng 0.02mm. Hiện nay hầu như tất cả các máy to đều dùng thanh răng và 2 động cơ 2 bên.


Á Đù...cha này lẹ thiệt, con nhà nòi có khác,chả có khoe mình cái vụ này mình cũng đếch hiểu ( ngu mừ )thanh răng nhưng ko sài trượt bác ạ,em cũng hiểu ý chả đấy, em đang thiết kế máy cho thằng chả này nhưng ko có ý chủ nhân nên hok dám post, hic.em cũng hóng theo mệt muốn chít, nghe nói thẳng chả chơi máng trượt gì đấy, cái này quá lạ đối với em, hic

----------


## diy1102

> thay thế trượt luôn chứ bác, thay vitme đồng thời thế trượt luôn, bác không nghĩ ra sao?vì bác nghĩ là bánh răng chạy trên thanh răng sẽ có độ rung Z đúng không,bác ko xem cái ảnh trên bác Nhatson post lên đấy ez router đấy, nó khá hay gần giống ý tưởng của em, nhưng em khác nó là chỉ dùng 1 động cơ , hai bên qua hệ thông nhông truyền, còn trượt ta làm máng trượt hai bạc đạn lồng...


Hehe bác nói k hết ý, nên em hiểu k đúng thôi, chứ bản thân em cũng đã diy nhiều kiểu nên nếu bác nói đủ chắc e k có ý kiến gì.



> Á Đù...cha này lẹ thiệt, con nhà nòi có khác,chả có khoe mình cái vụ này mình cũng đếch hiểu ( ngu mừ )thanh răng nhưng ko sài trượt bác ạ,em cũng hiểu ý chả đấy, em đang thiết kế máy cho thằng chả này nhưng ko có ý chủ nhân nên hok dám post, hic.em cũng hóng theo mệt muốn chít, nghe nói thẳng chả chơi máng trượt gì đấy, cái này quá lạ đối với em, hic


Hê thống trượt thì nhiều kiểu, quan trọng đáp ứng đc nhu cầu của mình thôi.

----------


## nhatson

trượt cho XY 1200x2400 em nghĩ dưới 15t, chế cháo thì cân bằng thử xem là nên DIY hay nên mua ah

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> trượt cho XY 1200x2400 em nghĩ dưới 15t, chế cháo thì cân bằng thử xem là nên DIY hay nên mua ah
> 
> b.r


Diy cũng thú và cũng tốn kém chi phí pát sinh nhiều. Nhưng kinh nghiệm học đc cũng k ít ạ.

----------


## CKD

Dẫn động 2 bên.. nếu đúng thiết kế, đúng kỹ thuật... nhưng phức tạp chút là dùng láp dẫn hai bên & 1 motor. Khi đó sẽ khắc phục được trường hợp vị vặn khung khi 1 trong 2 motor có sự cố. Kiểm tra & hiệu chỉnh vuông góc XY cũng chuẩn hơn.

- HBS cơ bản cũng là step.. nên chắc dùng 2 motor cho Y cũng không phải là vấn đề lớn.
- Servo thì vấn đề rung động, cộng hưởng, moment quán tính.. là vấn đề lớn khi config đồng thời 2 servo. Vì đa phần chúng ta dựa vào thực nghiệm, ít có ai ngồi tính toán khối lượng/moment/cộng hưởng.. nên khó có thể config gần đúng ngay lần chạy thử đầu tiên. Nếu 2 motor servo mà dao động cộng hưởng do PID sai thì hậu quả sẽ rất khó lường. Vặn hỏng cả trục XY như chơi ấy chứ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cha nội DIY 1979 này lắm trò thế nhỉ,chơi cặp trượt tròn 30 là ok mà, máy có 1200,1600 có gì to tát lắm đâu mà nói nghe kinh nhỉ,mai gặp lão khuyên vài lời để ko ae chém chít, hic,chơi loại có đế thấy cũng tốt quá mà,có khi còn rẻ hơn cái vụ máng trượt

----------

Diy1979

----------


## nhatson

> Dẫn động 2 bên.. nếu đúng thiết kế, đúng kỹ thuật... nhưng phức tạp chút là dùng láp dẫn hai bên & 1 motor. Khi đó sẽ khắc phục được trường hợp vị vặn khung khi 1 trong 2 motor có sự cố. Kiểm tra & hiệu chỉnh vuông góc XY cũng chuẩn hơn.
> 
> - HBS cơ bản cũng là step.. nên chắc dùng 2 motor cho Y cũng không phải là vấn đề lớn.
> - Servo thì vấn đề rung động, cộng hưởng, moment quán tính.. là vấn đề lớn khi config đồng thời 2 servo. Vì đa phần chúng ta dựa vào thực nghiệm, ít có ai ngồi tính toán khối lượng/moment/cộng hưởng.. nên khó có thể config gần đúng ngay lần chạy thử đầu tiên. Nếu 2 motor servo mà dao động cộng hưởng do PID sai thì hậu quả sẽ rất khó lường. Vặn hỏng cả trục XY như chơi ấy chứ.



HBS sẽ bị y như servo ah, hai con thay phiên nhau sửa vị trí  :Smile: 
servo em nghĩ dùng pan, dùng cái pan, 1 con là servo chủ nhật tín hiệu mach3, con kia thì tín hiệu nhận từ cái pluse gen của con servo master

b.r

----------


## Diy1979

sau khi em được các bác tư vần em có kế hoạch này nhờ các bác lão thành duyệt cho em nhé:bỏ vụ Y chế cháo lung tung em còn như vày:
khung sắt hộp 8li nhà bè,cái này em còn khoản chục cây 6m để lâu bán ko được,dành cho cơ khí,
Trục Z Htrình 200 ray vuông 15 vitme 2010 TBI , Hybrid servo
 Trục Z Htrình 1200 ray tròn phi 30 vitme 2010 TBI , Hybrid servo
Trục Y Htrình 1600 ray tròn có đế phi 30 ,vitme có đệm trượt vuông 15, step 86,
toàn bộ new 100%
được ko các bác

----------


## nhatson

ray tròn nếu có sẵn thì okies, còn mua mới thì em vote cho trượt vưông 20/15 ah

ngàoi ra mọi thứ đều ổn ah

b.r

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

> ray tròn nếu có sẵn thì okies, còn mua mới thì em vote cho trượt vưông 20/15 ah
> 
> ngàoi ra mọi thứ đều ổn ah
> 
> b.r


ray tròn mua mới hết bác à, nếu trượt vuông thì tính thêm tiền,em thì tới chỉ rồi, cố gắng chút thôi dành cho spinld nữa, vậy thứ hai đầu tuần em đặt hàng chiến rưthôi

----------


## diy1102

Vụ vitme đệm trượt vuông em cungz k hiểu lắm. Theo em như bác nhất sơn y ray vuông ạ. Còn x 1.2m thì dùng phi 20 có đế với 3 block trượt một trượt là ok ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ vitme đệm trượt vuông em cungz k hiểu lắm. Theo em như bác nhất sơn y ray vuông ạ. Còn x 1.2m thì dùng phi 20 có đế với 3 block trượt một trượt là ok ạ.


em nghĩ "vitme đệm trượt vuông" là cụ ấy sẽ gắn vít me trục Y giống cái này


có thể dùng vít me nhỏ mà ko bị đánh võng

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Nếu vậy trừ khi ray 15 sẵn có chứ k thì với bài toán kinh tế thì chưa chắc là lợi ạ.

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo chi phí tag , nhưng nếu vit me ko đánh võng > có thể khai thác tốc độ tốt hơn

----------

diy1102

----------


## Diy1979

> báo cáo chi phí tag , nhưng nếu vit me ko đánh võng > có thể khai thác tốc độ tốt hơn


bác nói đúng ý em,chi phí có tăng nhưng phần trượt tròn hạ rất đáng kể,khịt khịt,mai em bost thiết kế cho mấy bác xem

----------


## diy1102

Nếu chi phí tăng em k có gì nói nữa hehehe

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu chi phí tăng em k có gì nói nữa hehehe


chi phí / hiệu nag mà anh

----------

Diy1979

----------


## diy1102

Thì thớt nói chi phí đã tới hạn nên em tham gia ạ. Còn chi phí hiệu năng thì chưa hẳn vì k rõ yêu cầu của thớt cụ thể nhue nào.

----------

nhatson

----------


## diy1102

Như vụ diy trượt dẫn hướng hoặc thậm chí nếu biết rõ yêu cầu có thể dùng dây đai thay cho vitme cũng là một giải páp. E nhơ có hệ thống dây đai bác nhất sơn đưa ra lâu rồi ở diễn đàn cũ em vẫn rất kết và đã triển khai với máy khổ nhỏ, pay mica, thậm chí đồng nhôm tốc đọ thấp, yêu caaof chính xác vừa pải vẫn ok. Vì dung dây đai lõi thép bản rộng.

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

> Thì thớt nói chi phí đã tới hạn nên em tham gia ạ. Còn chi phí hiệu năng thì chưa hẳn vì k rõ yêu cầu của thớt cụ thể nhue nào.


thank bác quan tâm,phần điện và trượt em dành 30 củ còn thiếu chút ít cho spinld,
mai em đi săn hàng nếu may gặp hàng rẻ chút em sẽ binh lại cho con máy này hoàn chỉnh( theo em )
bác DIY nghe nói a Nguyên nhờ bác mua hộ spinld,em định nhờ bác giúp em được không,

----------


## diy1102

Có gì bâc cứ trao đổi với bác nguyên, e dân diy chém gió giúp đc gì em giúp ạ.

----------


## im_atntc

> em nghĩ "vitme đệm trượt vuông" là cụ ấy sẽ gắn vít me trục Y giống cái này
> 
> 
> có thể dùng vít me nhỏ mà ko bị đánh võng


Con trượt vuông gắn vào đai ốc đâu có hổ trợ gì trục vít me mà ko bị đánh võng các bác ..

----------


## nhatson

> Con trượt vuông gắn vào đai ốc đâu có hổ trợ gì trục vít me mà ko bị đánh võng các bác ..


bác cứ thử xài với mấy cây thk bác bán loại dài cở 1600mm với diy 1 cụm mà 2 trượt cach vit me 500mm rồi sẽ biết 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

một mẫu dùng thêm trượt vuông để ỡ cho vit me bi dài đỡ bị lác khi quay nhanh


hai trượt gần nhau sẽ đơn giản hơn

----------

diy1102, hungdn

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Con trượt vuông gắn vào đai ốc đâu có hổ trợ gì trục vít me mà ko bị đánh võng các bác ..


bác nói thế vậy em hỏi bác cái ảnh cụm vitme đó nó hổ trợ vào việc gì,,em hóng bác

----------


## diy1102

> em nghĩ "vitme đệm trượt vuông" là cụ ấy sẽ gắn vít me trục Y giống cái này
> 
> 
> có thể dùng vít me nhỏ mà ko bị đánh võng


Cái trên em không hiểu tác dụng ạ. Bác nào có thể giải thích hộ em đc không?




> một mẫu dùng thêm trượt vuông để ỡ cho vit me bi dài đỡ bị lác khi quay nhanh
> 
> 
> hai trượt gần nhau sẽ đơn giản hơn


Cái này thì em hiểu.

----------


## im_atntc

> bác cứ thử xài với mấy cây thk bác bán loại dài cở 1600mm với diy 1 cụm mà 2 trượt cach vit me 500mm rồi sẽ biết 
> 
> b.r


Thật sự nếu em rãnh rổi làm 1 bộ trục tịnh tiến dài 1600 mà vitme nằm giữa 2 thanh trượt, vitme cách 500mm hay thậm chí 5000mm so với 2 con trượt 2 bên thì em cũng ko biết chuyện gì xảy ra và cũng ko hiểu: để dùng vitme nhỏ mà không bị đánh võng thì phía dưới *đai ốc vitme* gắn với con trượt như trong hình ạ, mong bác giải thích rõ hơn được không ah.





> bác nói thế vậy em hỏi bác cái ảnh cụm vitme đó nó hổ trợ vào việc gì,,em hóng bác


Có lẽ bác không hiểu cái comment của em rồi, em đang thắc mắc với bác Nhật Sơn vấn đề cái cơ cấu vitme trong ảnh bác NS úp lên nó không giúp (hổ trợ) cho trục vitme trên trục Y của chủ thớt không bị đánh võng khi chạy tốc độ cao ạ!
Còn nếu bác hiểu comment của em thì "cụm vitme đó nó hổ trợ vào việc gì'' thì em xin thưa là Nhật nó làm cái bộ vitme, thanh trượt đó để di chuyển tịnh tiến 1 cụm chức năng nào đó trên máy ạ!
Em xin hết  :Big Grin: 
Thanks

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

> Thật sự nếu em rãnh rổi làm 1 bộ trục tịnh tiến dài 1600 mà vitme nằm giữa 2 thanh trượt, vitme cách 500mm hay thậm chí 5000mm so với 2 con trượt 2 bên thì em cũng ko biết chuyện gì xảy ra và cũng ko hiểu: để dùng vitme nhỏ mà không bị đánh võng thì phía dưới *đai ốc vitme* gắn với con trượt như trong hình ạ, mong bác giải thích rõ hơn được không ah.
> 
> 
> 
> Có lẽ bác không hiểu cái comment của em rồi, em đang thắc mắc với bác Nhật Sơn vấn đề cái cơ cấu vitme trong ảnh bác NS úp lên nó không giúp (hổ trợ) cho trục vitme trên trục Y của chủ thớt không bị đánh võng khi chạy tốc độ cao ạ!
> Còn nếu bác hiểu comment của em thì "cụm vitme đó nó hổ trợ vào việc gì'' thì em xin thưa là Nhật nó làm cái bộ vitme, thanh trượt đó để di chuyển tịnh tiến 1 cụm chức năng nào đó trên máy ạ!
> Em xin hết 
> Thanks


vấn đề là.... cái hình đó em để mô tả cho chủ thear cái câu "vit me trượt vuông hỗ trợ" 
có sãn ko phải tìm đâu xa và thiết thực. em nghĩ với cái hình đó, đại đa số các bác trên đây có thể hiểu 
em nghĩ là các bác sẽ tiếp tục bỗ sung lí giải cái cụm từ đó chứ ko way wa chất vấn cái hình đó

mà nếu dùng 1 cây trượt vuông trên máy router, em cũng nghĩ đặt trượt như vậy để support cho vit me

còn việc tranh cãi tác dụng thế nào, em nghĩ nếu bác muốn chứng minh nó ko có tác dụng dì thì nên làm thật hoặc dựng model matlad hay cosmos dì đó để chứng minh, 
đó là 1 giả thuyết của em, em nói rõ là EM NGHI là vậy


b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Thật sự nếu em rãnh rổi làm 1 bộ trục tịnh tiến dài 1600 mà vitme nằm giữa 2 thanh trượt, vitme cách 500mm hay thậm chí 5000mm so với 2 con trượt 2 bên thì em cũng ko biết chuyện gì xảy ra và cũng ko hiểu: để dùng vitme nhỏ mà không bị đánh võng thì phía dưới *đai ốc vitme* gắn với con trượt như trong hình ạ, mong bác giải thích rõ hơn được không ah.
> 
> 
> 
> Có lẽ bác không hiểu cái comment của em rồi, em đang thắc mắc với bác Nhật Sơn vấn đề cái cơ cấu vitme trong ảnh bác NS úp lên nó không giúp (hổ trợ) cho trục vitme trên trục Y của chủ thớt không bị đánh võng khi chạy tốc độ cao ạ!
> Còn nếu bác hiểu comment của em thì "cụm vitme đó nó hổ trợ vào việc gì'' thì em xin thưa là Nhật nó làm cái bộ vitme, thanh trượt đó để di chuyển tịnh tiến 1 cụm chức năng nào đó trên máy ạ!
> Em xin hết 
> Thanks


việc trượt gắn gần vit me sẽ hỗ trợ việc giảm đánh võng của vit me, theo quan diểm của em

có lực tác động dọc thân vít me> thân vit me càng dài càng dễ biến dạng > thân vit me biến dạng > nút sẽ quay 1 góc theo phương dọc hoặc phương ngnag


em mượn cái hình trong tài liệu ballscrew của hiwin
http://www.hiwin.com/pdf/bs/ballscrews.pdf

>> em nghĩ, hạn chế nut lắc theo các phương là cần thiết >> cơ cấu gắn trượt càng gần sẽ giúp giảm sự lệch đi của nut >> giảm tác động của hiện tượng đánh võng vit me dài

như trong hình này, em sẽ có gắng giảm góc lệch A bằng cách đạt trượt gần vit me đề giảm góc lệch A khi có tải

http://www.thk.com/sites/default/fil...l/a/ee_A15.pdf

----------

im_atntc

----------


## linhdt1121

> sau khi em được các bác tư vần em có kế hoạch này nhờ các bác lão thành duyệt cho em nhé:bỏ vụ Y chế cháo lung tung em còn như vày:
> khung sắt hộp 8li nhà bè,cái này em còn khoản chục cây 6m để lâu bán ko được,dành cho cơ khí,
> Trục Z Htrình 200 ray vuông 15 vitme 2010 TBI , Hybrid servo
>  Trục Z Htrình 1200 ray tròn phi 30 vitme 2010 TBI , Hybrid servo
> Trục Y Htrình 1600 ray tròn có đế phi 30 ,vitme có đệm trượt vuông 15, step 86,
> toàn bộ new 100%
> được ko các bác


em tính sơ sơ nếu bác chơi hàng mới 100% thì 30 tr này mới đủ mua vitme,ray trượt và driver + motor
hình như bác thích dùng đồ mới 100%,theo em bác nên chuẩn bị thêm 15tr nữa mới đầy đủ phụ kiện,nhưng cái này nó cũng ko hề rẻ mà e cá là bác chưa tính đến
VD: bộ gối BK-BF giá khoảng 750k x 3 bộ
khớp nối loại tốt chắc 300k x3
biến tần = spin chắc ngót 5tr
phụ kiện tủ điện,dây điện,máng xích những cái này cũng ko hề rẻ chút nào.250K/1m máng xích.dây điện chống nhiễu 10k/1m
chi phí của bác tăng là chắc.

----------


## Diy1979

ok. cám ơn bác đã nhiệt tình giúp, hỏi lão Nguyên xem có đồ dư lấy lại dùng, chả có nhiều đồ mà miệng kín như bưng,

----------


## diy1102

> việc trượt gắn gần vit me sẽ hỗ trợ việc giảm đánh võng của vit me, theo quan diểm của em
> 
> có lực tác động dọc thân vít me> thân vit me càng dài càng dễ biến dạng > thân vit me biến dạng > nút sẽ quay 1 góc theo phương dọc hoặc phương ngnag
> 
> 
> em mượn cái hình trong tài liệu ballscrew của hiwin
> http://www.hiwin.com/pdf/bs/ballscrews.pdf
> 
> >> em nghĩ, hạn chế nut lắc theo các phương là cần thiết >> cơ cấu gắn trượt càng gần sẽ giúp giảm sự lệch đi của nut >> giảm tác động của hiện tượng đánh võng vit me dài
> ...


Đồng ý quan điểm, nhưng đai bi có ụ gắn vào bộ pận dẫn động, theo em bản thân gối đỡ ụ bi loại có bề rộng bằng chiều dài đai bi nó cũng có tác dụng chống vặn ạ. Chẳng qua nhiều ae DIY sử dụng ụ đỡ có chiều rộng 1, 2cm thì k có tác dụng mấy thôi.
Ps: với máy gỗ e nghĩ như vậy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em cũng đồng ý ah, trên máy phay cnc lớn, ụ đỡ nút to và dài suốt chièu dài nút, thậm chí bên trong  ôm vửa khít thân nút ah

túm lại em dùng hinh đó đẻ diễn giả cụm từ "trượt vuông hỗ trợ vit me" còn tke cụ thể thì chờ chủ theard ah
b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## Diy1979

> em cũng đồng ý ah, trên máy phay cnc lớn, ụ đỡ nút to và dài suốt chièu dài nút, thậm chí bên trong  ôm vửa khít thân nút ah
> 
> túm lại em dùng hinh đó đẻ diễn giả cụm từ "trượt vuông hỗ trợ vit me" còn tke cụ thể thì chờ chủ theard ah
> b.r


thôi linh tinh quá em chơi vitme Y 2510 cho xong, máy chỉ 1216 thôi ko có gì to tát lắm,
tiện đây các bác so sánh hộ em hai con này cùng mức giá mà bọn nó mới nâng cấp.
cái đầu là :Hybrid servo 86HBM80-01-1000
cái sao là :Lemire lai servo HBS86 + 86HBM80-01-1000 8N.m (86HS80-EC phiên bản nâng cấp) chính hãng

----------


## nhatson

dùng 86h đi ah, con này chịu áp cao hơn, dùng 1/2 áp an tâm hơn dùng sát 

b.r

----------

Diy1979

----------


## Diy1979

> dùng 86h đi ah, con này chịu áp cao hơn, dùng 1/2 áp an tâm hơn dùng sát 
> 
> b.r


vâng cám ơn bác , no ko hơn bao nhiêu cho có 20ndt thôi, lấy bộ dưới nhỉ, 3 bộ luôn cho nó đã.he,he

----------


## nhatson

> vâng cám ơn bác , no ko hơn bao nhiêu cho có 20ndt thôi, lấy bộ dưới nhỉ, 3 bộ luôn cho nó đã.he,he


cụ dùng bộ này thời gian dài rồi cho mọi người biết kết quả nhé
chỗ cụ gần biển, dây điện có gắng tốt nhất có thể nhé
thanks cụ
b.r

----------


## Diy1979

èo, bác chưa sài qua thứ này sao, nếu có gì thắc mắc biết hỏi ai bây giờ, chỉnh thông số trong mach3 ko biết có gặp trở ngại gì hok..hic

----------


## nhatson

em dùng rồi ah, nhưng chỉ thoáng wa vì em dùng đồ nhà thôi ah
còn dùng liên tục thời gian dài thì em chưa dùng
config mach3 thì như step bthuong thôi ah

b.r

----------


## Diy1979

> em dùng rồi ah, nhưng chỉ thoáng wa vì em dùng đồ nhà thôi ah
> còn dùng liên tục thời gian dài thì em chưa dùng
> config mach3 thì như step bthuong thôi ah
> 
> b.r


bác cho em biết thằng này so sánh với AC servo có khập khiển không bác,

----------


## nhatson

khập khiễng ah
ac servo china độ 400usd
ac servo panasonic made china độ 800usd

nhưng chú ý là đã lên servo thì khung sườn cũng cần nâng cấp 

b.r

----------

